

Facebook can recognise you in photos even if you're not looking - msoad
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn27761-facebook-can-recognise-you-in-photos-even-if-youre-not-looking.html?utm_source=NSNS&utm_medium=SOC&utm_campaign=twitter&cmpid=SOC|NSNS|2015-GLOBAL-twitter#.VYhh9eeq8nu

======
irunpuppy
Original source (from Facebook's Artificial Intelligence Lab):
[https://research.facebook.com/publications/1388608378133800/...](https://research.facebook.com/publications/1388608378133800/beyond-
frontal-faces-improving-person-recognition-using-multiple-cues/)

------
msoad
Does anyone have a link to the actual paper?

~~~
irunpuppy
See my comment with original source link.

